# Quantum wet floors



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Within the past few months i have acquired an 84 Quantum sedan with the 2.2L 5 cylinder. i have noticed my passenger side has a tendency to become very wet when it rains and is a bitch to soak up and dry. my thought is its the sunroof drains however i dont know where they are on these cars... If anyone could give me some input and shed some light on this peculiar issue it would be much appreciated. 

Im about ready to just rip out the interior and check out whats goin on under my carpets. ive read up on some info i found posted by "Zollie" however my issue take place mostly on the passenger side. the front drivers corner gets prety moist too though. this is what i consider threatening to the lifespan of my Q so ide really appreciate some advice and/or instructions from an experienced owner.

Thanks a bunch to anyone who can help...
:wave:


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

My '85 wagon has this same problem, and it has no sunroof. I'm pretty sure it's the windshield seal. When they get old, they pull away from the corners of the windshield frame, causing leaks. My solution was to rent a garage, I'm not sure if the seal can still be purchased or not. Maybe some Hondabond or similar? Good luck.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks for the tip ill probly have to take out the windshield then and see what is going on under there. i have already torn up my carpets and interior to see where its coming from. turns out in addition to a possibly corroded windshield seal i found a small spot of rust on the passenger floor which has worn into a small hole now. i also noticed on the same side that there were some drops coming down from under my dash out of a small crack in the seam sealer which is connected to the rain tray. the floor is patched now and the crack is sealed so if it continues to leak then im going to have to try the windshield seal as you suggested. 
do you happen to have any pictures of yours when you were fixing the windshield? visuals are always helpful.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

rain tray drain could be clogged as well and the water is coming in through the HVAC setup..


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

In quantums are a few spots where water can go inside a car.

1. door rubbers
2. sunroof drains fx:

On the beginning i fixed like that. glass fiber and glue. 


I had a roof from my second Quantum so i started with that f... rust.


Later i made roof maintenance.

At now no problem with water 

3. I found a place were vw made a mistake ! one metal is binded under the lower metal. 
I hope that picture explain everything 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/30/9raj.jpg/

in real you can see....


















that situation is usually a both sides

driver side:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img4938.jpg/

more pics with that place:
http://imageshack.us/g/22/img4946q.jpg/

4. another place is under the windshield (on top on firewall) there are a small holes like that:









































5. under the windshield seal
(i was lucky here almost nothing)

















6. on driver side. hood rope rubber inside the firewall.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

so ive gone through the car and patched up a couple areas that were obvious. i noticed water coming from under my dash on the passenger side and found a small crack in the seam sealer at the top of the strut tower on the inside of the car. i sealed it from both sides however it still leaks a bit so im thinking i missed some from what i can tell it drips down from that same spot considering the water was in the same spot on my floor. also i haven't been able to find my rain tray drains or my sunroof drains to see whether they are clogged as well. does anyone know where exactly they are located? pictures are most helpful. i want to try to avoid removing the windshield considering it doesn't appear to be the problem. the water is coming from the same spot up under the passenger dash, so i'm going to have to check my repair to see if its still coming from the same exact spot or not. im getting prety sick of stepping into a swamp so until this is fixed im gonna be driving the mk2.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

the first large image you have apears to be where my car is leaking from. it drips down on the passenger side from what appears to be the strut tower on the inside of the car of course. i will add some pictures of my own car so you can see exactly what im talking about. btw thanks for the help, you have clearly owned a quantum for longer then I so I consider your posts very helpful.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Sunroof drains will be running through the A pillar and coming out inside of the fender liner or door jamb area. Don't recall. You can take a air compressor and blow the crap out, but i wouldn't use much PSI otherwise you can blow the hose off of the sunroof cartridge. Might be able to make a snake out of a closer hanger or something else to push the crap out as well.

Rain tray drains should be towards the bottom corner by the engine bay if memory serves me correct.


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

sweet, thanks for the help. yesterday i was out in the 10 degree weather working on fixing two symmetrical spots that were leaking. the passenger side which was my first issue up under the dash, and then i noticed that the driver side not only had a small crack in the floor which i had already taken care of but was leaking from the same spot as the passenger side under the dash in the outside corner of the car. sealed it from both sides so it shouldn't leak. i will provide picturesic: of my work in case anyone is having similar problems. as i'm sure you are if your a Quantum/Santana owner.
I'm hoping my repairs were sufficient and the problem is gone. i will be checking my sunroof drains asap to make sure those passages are clear or leaks too.
Thanks to everyone who responded, all information has been helpful. i was somewhat lost when i discovered this issue as its not something i have had to deal with in the auto industry quite yet. ill just be glad to be able to drive my quantum with no water under my feet. the car is in relatively premium condition compared to some of the pictures of other quantums ive come across. they all seem to have leaking issues, however other then where my car was leaking the body is in very tolerable condition. i was quite pleased to see only i small spot of bul**** after tearing up the carpets. i was surprised how much water such a small crack can let in.


:vampire:


----------

